# Swallowed toy



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new member. My pup Pebbles is 8 months old. Sunday she accidentally swallowed a child's magnetic alphabet letter, the kind you usually see on a fridge or magnetic board.
She has been x-rayed twice and I have been told to wait and see if she can pass it. I seriously doubt that a small 10 pound havanese is going to get that out of her. 
So far she has been eating and doing her duty outside regularly. she shows no signs of discomfort at all. I am scared to death but they do not want to do surgery when they clearly do not see anything on the x-ray although the night I Brought her in she showed a small dot of possibly the magnet in her stomach. The next day it was not there. They induced vomitting Sunday night but she did not throw it up.

Have any of you gone through anything like this? Any advice Would be greatly appreciated. We are scared to death.

Thanks,
Roe


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that this will be taken care of soon. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

oH gosh how scary, I have never had this happen. I hate to ask but are you sure she has not pooped it out yet? Have you checked all her poop? Sorry, I know that sounds gross but I would assume it should come out within a day or two.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum

You are positive she swallowed the whole toy not just the magnet, and it was the magnet on the x-ray. If it was there and is now gone it must have passed. You would be surprised what can go through their digestive systems. I would watch for throwing up as a sign there might be trouble. 

I has a Boxer swallow a small squeaky toy in the show ring once. I was keeping her attention by tossing her this small toy and then it was gone. I freaked out all I wanted to do was get out of there to see what could be done. She won the class. I was told to give her small amounts of mineral oil on her food. In 2 days it came out just like it went in. She never showed any signs of discomfort.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Roe,

Welcome to the forum, and yeah that is scary! Are you absolutly sure she swallowed it?? Lots of times I'm CERTAIN Beamer has swallowed something, only to find it on the floor later on covered in spit.. lol.. Such as cardboard, tissue peices, carpet fibers, you name it...

Did you actually see her swallow it or did someone else witness it? I only TRUST MYSELF and no one else.. 

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Roe,

Gabriel has eaten and digested part of a vaccum attachment, half of a soft plastic soap dish, part of toys..you name it. For some reason unknown to me, he has never had a problem. And I honestly say that I don't know what became of these items that went and I never saw come out! ound:

I was told by the Vet to keep proxide available, as giving him a teaspoon would make him vomit right away. I haven't had to try this yet though.

I'm sure your Vet cautioned you to watch and make sure she was eating, drinking, peeing and poo'ing regularly.. If you see ANY changes I would take her in.
Maybe her stomach acids will break it down..

BTW..we'd love to see photos of your little Pebbles!! Are you new to the forum??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Roe, I'm sorry to hear about Pebbles! It IS scary when you aren't sure what's going on in that little body of hers. I can't imagine being able to do anything but check her stool and keep an eye on her. 

Welcome to the forum! Hopefully, you'll have good news to tell us soon.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

*Toy swllowed*

Thank you all for replying so quickly. Yes I am new to this forum but I have been reading for six months.
My husband was trying to get the thing out of her mouth. she never lets us have what she doesn't want to give up. She was laying down on the carpet and he had his fingers in her mouth. He felt the toy that we believe was the letter. He didn't know how to do it right so he must have pushed it to the back of her mouth and it slid down her throat. I never do it that way.
The dot that showed up on the x-ray was round and tiny the actual magnet on the letter was square and bigger this is what we do not understand. We looked everywhere she was when he had her down and it is nowhere to be found. 
I would post her picture but I do not know how to do it. She is a chocolate , meaning she has the light eyes, brown lids and lips and nose but her color is actually white and sable. She eats everything and anything she finds.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Roe, by now she's probably already expelled it. Especially if she is "regular" and not having any problems. I guess the only way to know for sure would be to examine the evidence (her feces) but you've probably already picked it up and thrown it away.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Susan
I have chopped through each piece of poop since this happened to see if she has gotten out it yet but so far nothing unsual at all . I just can't imagine a plastic letter coming out of such a small dog. Yet it seems to me that she would be in some discomfort with something that big in her.

Roe


----------



## 1stclassnana (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems like it would have come out sometime from Sunday to now...at least I really hope so. Keeping my finger crossed that Pebbles is A-OK.

Welcome to the forum...I'm new too. Everyone is so welcoming here.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome:Welcome to the forum Roe. Hopefully, Pebbles has already gotten rid of whatever was swallowed. I would think it that was what she swallowed it would of show up on x-ray and you would have a very sick dog on your hands.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Roe, Welcome to you and pebbles.... I agree if she is showing no symptoms she must have passed it-- as amazing as it seems. keep an eye on her and keep us posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My germanShorthair ate a plastic bg with someones leftover lunch . No way could I get it out of his mouth . LSS - he barfed it up next day .. 
It is amazing that this little guy swallowed a letter I agree .. I would think it has passed by now as well but you never know .. You would think your vet would be the slightest bit curious and may want to do a follow up XRay .
I agreee maybe the digestive juices are working on it as we speak .. DId you happen to notice the color that might be helpful in the retrieval process .
Good luck - hopefully it will pass soon .. Maybe you should have just one person on poop detail until it passes ..


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Roe, I'm sorry to hear your little one ate something like that. But I think it is most likely that she has thrown it up by now. I think something of that size and being hard plastic is most likely to come up the way it went down, usually within 24 hours. Perhaps she vomited outside or in some out of the way place - once my dog threw up under the bed and I didn't find it for a long time afterwards (it was dried up and old looking!) - gross, I know!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You have a dog that is feeling well and their is no evidence of a swallowed object. At this point keep an eye on him, but if he continues to feel well, it is unlikely that he has any letter inside him. 

Those letters would have been difficult for your pup to have swallowed. Is there any chance that he kept it in his moth until hubby wasn't looking. 

My dog would have chewed the plastic and perhaps swallowed the magnet. The magnet could pass easily.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was playing with a friend's standard poodle and my girls. Dora has a little turtle stuff animal (think pipsqueak size) We were throwing it and I couldn't find it, she didn't see it. I just assumed it was lost. 3 days later her dog threw it back up and it was 3 times the size it was originally!!! It is amazing what these guys can get ahold of pass! Thank goodness, the dog was able to pass it on it's own! Hopefully it just came out and you missed it! Keep us posted if anything happens.

Amanda (who learned to not let big dogs play with little dog toys)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Roe,

So sorry to hear about Pebbles.

About 6 yrs. ago - my parents both were in the hospital and they were keeping my sister's yellow lab so I had to go by their house to feed the dog.

Well, Molly jumped up on me and my 2 carat diamond necklace was right in her view - she chomped down on it and swallowed. I was beside myself because my DH had bought it for my 30th birthday-let's just say I had had it for a few years....

My lovely DH went to their house everyday for a week and picked up the poop and went through it and it was about 7 or 8 days - there it was.

He cleaned it all up for me (alcohol) and guess what - last year I lost it at Macy's Department Store. But being the best DH in the world he hung a bigger one on the Christmas Tree.

Forgot to say - Welcome to the forum and I hope you find the magnet soon.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Roe. Dusty is a chocolate also and Pebbles sounds cute! I think as long as Pebbles is eating, drinking, pooping, and seems fine, she probably is fine. Hopefully you will see something pass -) and can quit worrying!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Yes - I forgot welcome to the forum .. I think the advice you got is right on .. It has either been upchucked somewhere or it passed on through and you did not see it ..


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh poor Pebbles. I can see why you are so nervous about it. I agree with the mineral oil added to her diet for a couple of day's. My furbabies ate a whole in my sofa and it all came out the other end a few day's later. Need a new sofa now but at least the puppies are ok. Has your vet said anything about another x-ray?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Roe. I hope Pebbles continues to do well and has passed whatever it was she swallowed....poor thing!:hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Roe and Pebbles.

I agree with previous posters, watch her close and if she is acting, eating, drinking and doing all her functions normal then all is well. 

We look forward to seeing pictures of Pebbles.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

If it isn't showing up on xrays, then I'd assume that it wasn't all consumed, and whatever small bit will pass. I saw a yarn from a tug toy in Gucci's stool once and I just shuddered. I've since been more careful about not letting her play with toys that are somewhat 'destroyed' or ropes that are loose like that, I just cut them off now.

Sissy...what a crazy story about your diamond pendant! :jaw: :jaw:Yikes! What a way to get a new one, though! lol, I had lost a diamond stud earring though, big beautiful one that me DH bought me before we were married! I was so distraught, we tore my beach-rental condo APART, including the ceiling under the shower drain upstairs and every single sink looking for it! I finally found it about 6 months later stuck into the bottom of my Nike Tennis shoes at the gym, I just noticed a glistening! lol, I'm wearing them now, and I'd certainly flip if I lost it again! DH ended up putting a special insurance policy on my jewelry after that. lol

Kara


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum !


I hope this toy will come out without any problems.

My little Röschen swallowed a piece of glass from a broken candle holder (I tried to get it out of her mouth, she quickly swallowed it). I gave her Sauerkraut and called the vet. There was nothing more to do. Next morning the glass came out wrapped in Sauerkraut. Now I always have a little tin available for such cases.

Good luck !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Awhile back we were at my uncles place.. he has a 6yr old and there is always toys and crap everywhere! Well, I see Beamer is chewing on something hard, but had no idea what it was. I go over to have a look and I see acouple pushpins on the floor beside him. So obviously he is chewing on one. So instead of trying to force him to give it to me, i just started playign with him in hopes he would just spit it out if he thought I had no interest in it.. which he did! I was very relived that he did not swallow that stupid thing.. could have been BAD!!!

So now I NEVER try to force Beamer to give up what he is chewing because I know he will swallow it.. I think distraction method works much better! 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryan,

I think you are right about distracting instead of trying to get whatever they have. Sissy grabbed a piece of turkey that fell on the floor at Christmas and I was afraid that it might have a bone in it - when she saw us coming she just gobbled faster and inhaled. 

Kara, that is a funny story, too. I have found stuff in the oddest places when I think I have lost it.

Roe, how is Pebbles today?

Also, I had never heard that about Sauerkraut before - interesting.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I heard about the Sauerkraut tipp in another dog forum. My vet recommends it, too. Ciara reduced a ballpan to small pieces. All the sharp plastic items where everywhere around the floor.She also swallowed something. It came also out with the Sauerkraut one day later.
But they don´t like it pure. I tried to put it in Röschen´s mouth and the Sauerkraut was everywhere , in my face, at the wall on our sofa....I mix it up with their favourite meal, than they like it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan, I have also caught Lincoln with a push pin in his mouth....twice. I am amazed that he never swallowed them and that he didn't end up with a bunch of little holes in his mouth! I had my dad make some boards to block the bottom 18" of both of my boys' bedrooms now. Those rooms will just never be dog-safe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

*Good Frist Aid Advice from a Vet*



amy-ciara said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> I hope this toy will come out without any problems.
> 
> ...


Here is a GOOD video clip on what to do if your dog had swalled something, as sometimes you need to have them vomit right away (i.e. if it's toxic)

http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/dog-first-aid-poisonous.htm


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Roe, is it possible that what hubby felt was in fact just a back tooth and perhaps there was no toy in there at all? Lets hope that is the case and Pebbles is fine!! Let us know how it all comes "out"eace:


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope that Pebbles is okay. One of goldens loved to eat socks, undies, washcloths. One time Goldie swallowed a washcloth - whole???!!!??? I never even knew where it went to, asked the family if they had seen it??? About three days later on a walk I noticed a "blue flag", hubby walked over and stepped on it and it came out the same way it had gone in. So thats where it went!!! Im glad it passed without incident. she never gave any indications she was trying to get something like that through her...If Pebbles is acting normally, she probably is. Just watch he closely for the next week or so...


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Girlsand guys,

You are all so wonderful and friendly here and I feel very welcomed.
Pebbles is doing very well still. She is eating like a pig . she is not a picky eater at all.She always eats anything I give her. SHe is still running around wild and crazy and pooing just fine. 
I have checked her poo since the moment this happened. We took her to the ER immediately and they induced vomitting and no letter and she never threw up after that. We have been watching her like a hawk. Plastic will not show up on an x-ray. She threw up some weird things that night so maybe that was all their was. SHe had something in her mouth that night and hubby trapped her in one spot and no toy anywhere around. I keep asking him are you sure it was a letter. He now just does not know for 100% if it was a letter or not.

Thanks again for all the concern and advice,
Roe


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Roe,

If Pebbles is eating like pig and running around, then I think you are in the clear.
Usually if they have an obstrution they will stop eating.. or also throw up any water or food, and stop poo'ing.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@ Roe:

Did it come out ???


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome! I am so sorry about your letter/swallowing scare!
About a week after I had Bonnie, she found a dead gecko by our front door and scarfed it down before I could pull her back. I grabbed her mouth, and opened it up and could see the feet/tail -- almost grabbed them, but then they were GONE! EEEEEEKKKKK!!! I freaked out! And scrambled to the telephone to dial first my hubby and then the vet! The tech on the phone calmed me right down! Telling me to watch her behavior (which never was anything but fine!) and expect vomiting or at least diapoo (which she also never had!). I kept expecting a little gecko skeleton in her poo but it never showed. LOL. I am so glad your little pup is OK!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Geeez, Donna...THAT would have freaked me out!

One time I had let my Aussie out when she was a puppy (I had left the door open for her to come back in, as our yard was fenced and I was working on bills at the kitchen table) and all of the sudden I smelled a most horrendous stink..looked down only to find that my puppy had this HUGE DEAD RAT in her mouth!!! I swear the thing was almost as big as she was!!! 

I jumped up and grabbed a bunch of paper towels to get the stinky thing thrown out, then rushed and got a bottle of Listerine. I put some on a paper towel and wiped her tongue off!! Then I called my Vet, as I was sure she was poisoned, but they told me not to worry about it!

Geez..I don't know WHERE that dead thing came from...we searched all over our back yard and came up with nothing. I could only guess that one of the neighborhood cats had dragged that thing in our yard....It was GROSS!! uke:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Roe, how is Pebbles doing? Find anything yet??


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Day 5 and Pebbles is still doing fine. She is eating better then ever and driving me crazy as always.. She has not pooed out anything unusual.
Funny the things these dogs try and eat. A week after we got her she found some dead baby birds that fell out of the nest and had two in her mouth. I got them out though. SHe also had a dead frog in her mouth.
All she seems to want to do lately is eat.

Roe


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Roe..

Been there, done that!! And what they don't put in thier mouths they ROLL all over...it's usually something dead or very stinky!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Roe. It sounds like Pebbles must have past it. She seems to be doing OK.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a strange incident! Hopefully, all is well with Pebbles. This might always remain a mystery!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Roe & Pebbles! I love that name! Ever plan on getting a Bam Bam?? Sorry to hear about Pebbles problem....hope all "came out ok"!


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I liked the name Pebbles also and her mom's name is Pebbles. Actually I had thought about a Bam Bam if I ever got another dog. I just do not think I have the patience though for two. When I have fun with her and she does cute little things, I always say oh I want another one. But when it comes time to the grooming and bathing and the wet and dirty paws after she goes out, I say no way. Now that winter is here she comes in with little snowballs all over her feet and paws and it takes so long to get them out.

Roe


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

oh, I think you NEED a Bam Bam!! it's like ebony without ivory, salt w/o sugar, eggs w/o toast, etc. Well, you get the picture!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> oh, I think you NEED a Bam Bam!! it's like ebony without ivory, salt w/o sugar, eggs w/o toast, etc. Well, you get the picture!


Ok, Vicki...well the great Valintino needs a lady love :whoo:


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok Vicki,
I will get a Bam Bam if you pack up and move next door to me and help me lol
You are a little trouble maker..lol Pebbles is here reading these posts with me and now thanks to you, she is bugging me for a baby brother lol

Roe


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pebbles update*

Well Pebbles is still doing fine after Swallowing the magnetic letter, (or did she)
She is pooing and peeing just fine. She is still eating like a little piggy and is still getting into mischief all the time.

I talked with the vet yesterday because I decided to go ahead and have her spayed Friday. He feels that the magnet should have shown up on her x-ray and it didn't . He is going to feel around her intestines while she is under anesthesia. So that is good. Maybe I can stop the worrying then. SHe is also going to have her hernia repaired and two baby teeth pulled.

How I am going to keep her from jumping on and off my bed and the furniture for a week is a big question for me...Seems impossible if you ask me. I will be a nervous wreck that day. I am sure this subject has been talked about several times. So if anyone wants to PM me for any advice I will surely appreciate it.

Thanks,
Roe


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear Pebbles is OK. They just love to scare us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If Pebbles is a jumper you may want to crate her for a few days after her surgery. It would be next to impossible for me to keep Smarty from jumping without crating, so I can understand your dilemma. There is another thread about using oneies (?) rather than having them put a collar on her. I never worried about these things with my larger dogs. They were spayed, came home, 10 days later we removed stitches. I never worried about them licking their stitches. But the Havs seem to be a bigger problem.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Sandi. I was considering the onesies but I couldn't figure out what size to get her. NB or small. Not sure about the crate. She is never in her crate except to sleep at night only. I suppose I could give it a try . I could keep it in the familyroom with me during the day.

Roe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Roe, I have another vote for crating her. When you take her out to go potty, I'd also recommend putting her on a leash for the first couple of days too, because a lot of times the crated ones get those bursts of energy and will go flying around the yard and jumping other obstacles to celebrate their feedom. It's inconvenient for a couple of days but will keep her from ripping the incision open.

I've used the 12 month old onesies on my smaller girl and the 18 month onesie on my older girl. If you have a thrift store near you, you might be able to pick up a couple in different sizes to verify what will fit her best. Also, if one needs washing, it is always nice to have a second one on hand anyway.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie used the 3 month onesie. I measured her from neck to tail and then measured the onesie at the store.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a great measuring idea, Cheryl. It will probably be a little more accurate than what I needed. I had to accommodate a full-grown female that is nursing with mine. I don't remember which size we used on Maddie when she was spayed. I'm not even sure we needed one with her.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Should I crate her the entire time? Boy she sure won't like that but I may have to. 
I would think a 12 month onesie would be way too big for her. I was thinking along the line of no more then a 3 month. I finally gave all my old baby clothes that none of my daughters in law wanted for the kids, to Goodwill. Now that I need the onesies lol I have doll clothes to check yet. I collect dolls so they have baby clothes ........
Pebbles is never on the floor , always jumping on and off the bed and furniture. SHe thinks she is wonder dog sometimes.

Roe


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I got Rufus's onesie at the goodwill too! They were only a quarter so I got three in different sizes! It was easier than trying to get a good measurement. Good luck on her spay!


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I realize now that she will need a 6-9 month onesie. I was thinking more on the weight and not on her length. My Daughter in law is going to see if she has a few onesies my granddaughter just grew out of. If not I am going Thursday to buy a 3 pk.
I am getting nervous now for sure. I know the first day or two is going to be hard on her.

Roe


----------

